# Olive Oil to reduce dry skin



## meelo123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post! Meelo my year old hedgehog has recently developed dry skin. I googled some ways to treat this and i decided to go with the Olive Oil treatment. I dropped maybe 5 drops on his back, but he seems very oily now! I am just wondering if there are any known health effects associated with too much olive oil? Or will he just have super shiny quills for the next little while? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## llankfo (May 2, 2013)

I use olive oil for Reggie, too! I think it's best because Reggie likes the way it smells so it calms him down and it's also safe if he tries to eat it. I wouldn't over-oil but I think the amount you used is perfect so long as you don't do that very frequently.


----------



## BowserAndPeach (Apr 27, 2013)

Seem like you did everything perfect. The only thing that can really go wrong is that you have a slippery hedgehog!  

I personally prefer an oatmeal bath and flax seed oil, but to each his own.


----------

